# Is this bike good/how much is it worth?



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

I just found this bike online. I would be using it for general use (nothing pro/specific) just from getting from here to there.






The description with the bike is:
Brand: Pioneer
Brake Type: Powerful Alloy V - Brakes Type: Mountain Bike
Wheel Size: Aluminium 26 Inches Heat-treated Wheels 
Frame Size: 20 inch Alloy Frame Frame Colour: Red 
This is a really nice bike. It was bought brand new in 2010 and did not see excessive use or neglect as still got original tyres. The bike just have had a full checke-up/service at local HALFORDS. 
It got a proper Gel saddle and a lot of high specs such as heated alloy rims and UNITEK fork tubes. To summarise, the bike's really light (as it weighs only 15 Kilos) and fast to ride.

How much do you think it's worth? and is it a good bike? I know nothing, aha


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

£20-50 depending on how deep your pockets are....

To put it another way, you can get a helluva lot of bike for £100 second hand. Bikes that drop below that threshold are generally clunkers. I have 5 bikes. One of them looks a lot worse than that and I still use it on occassion.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Sep 2012)

Is it a good bike? No.
Will it get you from A to B? Perhaps 

I would certainly be after change from 30 quid, for something like that. Not to say that it may not serve a purpose but it probably won't be a very enjoyable one. It's heavy and I reckon it's way older than 2 years. Beware...

p.s. They shoulda' stuck to making stereos


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> £20-50 depending on how deep your pockets are....
> 
> To put it another way, you can get a helluva lot of bike for £100 second hand. Bikes that drop below that threshold are generally clunkers. I have 5 bikes. One of them looks a lot worse than that and I still use it on occassion.


 
hmmm... is it not very good then?


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> hmmm... is it not very good then?


 
No. But nor was my first car and it's still my favourite that I've owned.

My point was, if you're spending £50, you may as well spend £100 as a £100 bike will me MORE than twice as good if you choose wisely.

Yet if you can pick this up for £20-30 and you just want to pop round to friends, the shops, a train station, you'll not regret spending the money and you certainly wont get better, for less.

People are way too prissy regarding 'Bike Shaped Objects - BSO's'. If they're cheap, and you understand their limitations, they'll be fine.


----------



## Andy_R (13 Sep 2012)

sub £20. For a start those look suspiciously like canti brakes to me, not v brakes. That with the quill stem, and the seat post looks like it's been attached to the saddle back to front, points me towards it being a Tesco or Argos special if it was bought new in 2010 (which I doubt). If it could talk, it would go "woof". It's a dog.


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

It's not worth £60 by the way.

This is better
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/giant-gsr-400-mens-mountain-bike-26-wheel-135-frame/110895726

As is this
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/adults-ridgeback-competion-mountain-bike/110747422

Plus they're both cheaper. (Though haggle in both instances)


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> It's not worth £60 by the way.
> 
> This is better
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/giant-gsr-400-mens-mountain-bike-26-wheel-135-frame/110895726
> ...


 
Which one would be better value for the money out of the two you posted?

Thanks


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

I'd say the Giant. Purely based on the standard of the bikes that they make. It'll be a good frame.

Though others would probably know more than me as I know nothing about these actual bikes. I just picked the best pair from your local area. I don't know a great deal about hybrids/mountain bikes in terms of equipment.


----------



## defy-one (13 Sep 2012)

Giant every time


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

Can someone who knows more than me tell me how much this is worth and if it is a good bike?





Description:
for sale giant gsr 400 mountain bike has 26" wheels,13.5" frame, 21 gears, official giant bell and stand, bike has been stood for a while so will probably be in need of servicing and definitely needs a good clean but is perfectly ridable.


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> Brand: Pioneer
> Brake Type: Powerful Alloy V - Brakes Type: Mountain Bike
> Wheel Size: Aluminium 26 Inches Heat-treated Wheels
> Frame Size: 20 inch Alloy Frame Frame Colour: Red
> ...


 
OK - 15 kilo's isn't light. It's a tank.

It's a Tesco special methinks. It could be a Raleigh Pioneer but doesn't look right.

Otherwise there's nothing outstanding on it. Heavy steel frame, basic saddle, basic gears.

If you're just wanting something cheap (sub £30) then fine. Otherwise I'd keep looking - try the For Sale section on here.


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

Hahahahaha. You'll get more answers, but if you can get it for £50 (down from £65) and get a local mechanic to give it the once over for £20 or less you'd have a bargain.


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Hahahahaha. You'll get more answers, but if you can get it for £50 (down from £65) and get a local mechanic to give it the once over for £20 or less you'd have a bargain.


 
I'd prefer one where I can just buy it and ride it.
In the description it says it's been stood and in need of a service which probably means its rusty and not good cond


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> I'd prefer one where I can just buy it and ride it.
> In the description it says it's been stood and in need of a service which probably means its rusty and not good cond


 
Then buy it and ride it.

If you buy any bike you should give it the once over. Check all nuts, bolts, cables, grease some parts, lube others. You can do it yourself for an hour or two and £5 but you sound inexperienced so a quick bike shop MOT would be a start.

Pay you money, take your choice. Rather than start with 'How much is x worth', start thinking 'I have £x to spend' then look at that price, offerring that same money for more expensive bikes if you see any.

Good luck.


----------



## Herbie (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> I just found this bike online. I would be using it for general use (nothing pro/specific) just from getting from here to there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok for scootin aboot but its not my cuppa T


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Then buy it and ride it.
> 
> If you buy any bike you should give it the once over. Check all nuts, bolts, cables, grease some parts, lube others. You can do it yourself for an hour or two and £5 but you sound inexperienced so a quick bike shop MOT would be a start.
> 
> ...


 
I have around £50 to spend. I think I could get the Giant bike for £50 and it seems decent value for money. But as the person says it's been 'stood around and could do with a service' I don't wanna end up with a bad cond bike. + I wouldn't know how to check for the stuff you posted in the list. Also to get it serviced/fixed locally I'm looking at around another £50


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Sep 2012)

Swmbo as a ridgeback Terrain up for grabs if you are interested. It is 21 speed size M 17"/43cm
The bike is 12 months old but as seen quite a bit of use upto 2 months ago (used for commuting, she now as another bike.) It as a few scrapes on it and a bit of rust on exposed bolt heads but if you are interested I will give it a good clean up/ lube and service, it runs fine.






Will accept £50 collection from Bradford area


----------



## Sally D (13 Sep 2012)

What do you guys think this is worth?
CARRERA VULCAN MOUNTAIN BIKE
CARRERA VULCAN MOUNTAIN BIKE
ALUMINUM FRAME
21 SPEED
SHIMANO GEARS
ARAYA VP20 RIMS
SR SUNTOUR FORKS
18 INCH ADULTS FRAME
HAND BUILT


----------



## Scruffmonster (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> Not £80.


----------



## craven2354 (13 Sep 2012)

I like the look of that ridgeback myself I'd grab that if I was you


----------



## Big boy (13 Sep 2012)

Buying a bike is a bit of a mine field, pics can be deceptive.
I recently bought a mountain bike for 20 quid, it was in a christian run second hand shop.
To be honest i was more interested in the bar ends, knowing that this place sells bikes for peanuts.
On closer inspection , spinning the wheels and findin them as true as you gonna get on a used bike i bought it.
Its steel framed and all that that but it fits me nice, gears are very slick.
To be honest i cant fault it ive put a narrower set of tires on it , so it sets me back 60 quid.
The fit is the important thing , that and if it needs money spending on it .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> It's a Tesco special methinks. It could be a Raleigh Pioneer but doesn't look right.


 It's absolutely not a Raleigh Pioneer! See my avatar for a canti-equipped Raleigh Pioneer.

To the OP - it's a basic bike and not worth more than £30 in my opinion. Plenty of better cheap bikes out there.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2012)

Sally D said:


> I just found this bike online. I would be using it for general use (nothing pro/specific) just from getting from here to there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like its got horizontal drop outs, get it for as little as you can and convert it to fixed.


----------

